# Looks like I may have 2 new kittens



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Me and my partner have wanted a new kitten to go with our two male cats for a while now. This morning I woke up to crying outside my window so I looked out and their was two kittens outside about 7 weeks old or so, So I went to stroke them and they have not left the house all day. I seen a pregnant what seeemed like a wild cat about 2-3 months ago so it may be the mother as it had very similar patern. I have looked around all day to see if anyone is looking for them but no-one seems to be, I have left a window open for them, and will do incase they want to leave. They keep going out for 5-10 minutes at a time then coming back. Do the mothers reject the kittens at a certain age? I hope they do stay.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jczreptiles said:


> Me and my partner have wanted a new kitten to go with our two male cats for a while now. This morning I woke up to crying outside my window so I looked out and their was two kittens outside about 7 weeks old or so, So I went to stroke them and they have not left the house all day. I seen a pregnant what seeemed like a wild cat about 2-3 months ago so it may be the mother as it had very similar patern. I have looked around all day to see if anyone is looking for them but no-one seems to be, I have left a window open for them, and will do incase they want to leave. They keep going out for 5-10 minutes at a time then coming back. Do the mothers reject the kittens at a certain age? I hope they do stay.


Feral cats give birth to kittens that due to lack of socialisation grow up to be wild too. I doubt these 2 kittens are hers or they would run away from you as 7 week old feral kittens are like small tigers.
If I was you I would shut the window give them a litter tray and make some phone calls.Young kittens should definately not be free roaming


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Feral cats give birth to kittens that due to lack of socialisation grow up to be wild too. I doubt these 2 kittens are hers or they would run away from you as 7 week old feral kittens are like small tigers.
> If I was you I would shut the window give them a litter tray and make some phone calls.Young kittens should definately not be free roaming


 Okay I will do that, I'm just suprised no-one has come looking for them they must be quite local as there is a main road seperating my house from other estates and it is very busy so I can't inagine them both making it accross.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jczreptiles said:


> Okay I will do that, I'm just suprised no-one has come looking for them they must be quite local as there is a main road seperating my house from other estates and it is very busy so I can't inagine them both making it accross.


 
Maybe they are victims of society and have been dumped as its happening more and more:whip:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Maybe they are victims of society and have been dumped as its happening more and more:whip:


 Yes maybe, they are very loving kittens and are very settled here already they are purring away all the time and sleeping on the bed with my other two.


----------



## elle1331 (Mar 19, 2007)

Ring any centres that may have people phoning to see if the kittens were handed in, put some notices up in shops but please please dont give out any information on what they look like. If any one contacts you ask them if the kittens have any markings that stand out or any identifiable quirkiness that they will not know of unless they belong to them. 
Good luck hun x


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

elle1331 said:


> Ring any centres that may have people phoning to see if the kittens were handed in, put some notices up in shops but please please dont give out any information on what they look like. If any one contacts you ask them if the kittens have any markings that stand out or any identifiable quirkiness that they will not know of unless they belong to them.
> Good luck hun x


 I am going to ring all the vets and the cats protection on Saturday. I would do it tomorrow but i am away untill saturday.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I'm with Shell - if they were kittens from a feral cat there's no way you'd get anywhere near them!

Sounds like they've been dumped by whoever owns their mother. Either that or some idiot has bought them at too young an age and let them go straight outside, so they've got lost! Either way, neither of them deserve to get them back imao!!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> I'm with Shell - if they were kittens from a feral cat there's no way you'd get anywhere near them!
> 
> Sounds like they've been dumped by whoever owns their mother. Either that or some idiot has bought them at too young an age and let them go straight outside, so they've got lost! Either way, neither of them deserve to get them back imao!!


 Thats what I was thinking TBH, My cats when i first let them out at 6 months would not of spent a day away willingly in someone elses house yet these have settled in a day which to me questions the home they were in. I'm not sure if I should even advertise i found them in the first place but I could not live with myself doing that.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm not very good at guessing cat ages but they weigh roughly 550-650 grams.


----------



## kellysmith1976 (Jun 10, 2008)

I agree with whats been said, I mean if they were 'just' Strays, the chances of them both staying together and turning up at your door are slim... I would say they have been dumped.. Have you got photos?.. They do sound young.. Mine are 6months old and weigh 2.5kg!... I had a kitten dumped in my back garden, which was bloody stupid as i have 3 staffys... Which as it happens are great with cats, (but they werent to know that!) as i already had 2 kittens... and this little black bundle turned up!... I would say ask about, dont give a description of cats... just say you have found a kitten... otherwise you may get someone just saying that its theirs!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry I can't get any pics up at the moment, My cats are very small for their age they are probably the size of a 8-9 month old and these kittens are abot a 1/3 of the size, they go out to go to the toilet but are very nervous out, but i have locked them in now thanks to some good advice.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jczreptiles said:


> I'm not very good at guessing cat ages but they weigh roughly 550-650 grams.


The average kitten weighs 80-120g at birth, depending on the size of the parents and whether it's a large litter (like 8-10 kits) or a small litter (3-4 kits), and whether the mother has been fed an optimum diet during pregnancy. Ideally they increase by their birth weight each week, although again some don't gain that and some gain more.

So, using the average weight of 100g for a kitten at birth, ideally that kitten should weigh 600g at 5 weeks, so even if these kittens were tiny kittens at birth, like 80g they should reach 600g at 6-7 weeks.

So it's very doubtful they are over 7 weeks old, in fact they may even be slightly younger!


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> The average kitten weighs 80-120g at birth, depending on the size of the parents and whether it's a large litter (like 8-10 kits) or a small litter (3-4 kits), and whether the mother has been fed an optimum diet during pregnancy. Ideally they increase by their birth weight each week, although again some don't gain that and some gain more.
> 
> So, using the average weight of 100g for a kitten at birth, ideally that kitten should weigh 600g at 5 weeks, so even if these kittens were tiny kittens at birth, like 80g they should reach 600g at 6-7 weeks.
> 
> So it's very doubtful they are over 7 weeks old, in fact they may even be slightly younger!


 Thanks for that at least i know a rough age now, I am going to try and get them to the vets on wednesday, to check the sex 100% (I think they are females) and do a health check.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

By 6-7 weeks you should be able to see signs of a scrotum appearing between the vents if it's a male! If it's a female the anus/vulva are quite close together.

This is a photo someone posted on here who had been given a male kitten, but was beginning to suspect it was a female - you can see how close together the orifices are. If it was a male there would be a bigger gap between and you would see the scrotum beginning to fill out. 

Does that makesense?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Okay chears for that I will double check tomorrow and ring to see how much neutering/spaying costs incase no-one comes foreward to claim them, I just don't know whever to even bother putting an advert out, if they were let out at this age does the owner really deserve to have them back?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Imao no they don't!! I honestly think if they have let them out at such a young age and you give them back, they'll just do it again and the next time the kittens might not be so lucky!!

However, given the circumstances, I'm more inclined to think that they've been dumped!


----------



## Gemificus (Jan 26, 2007)

I know that my Bengal Willow and her brother were dumped in someones garden at about 4/5 weeks the woman who found then had pulled a sicky that Thursday not even a week before xmas cos she was hung over and looked out of her window to find her three rotties arguing over something,

upon investigation the kittens were found she called her nephew who had two cats to ask if he wanted them but having 2 cats a dog and a baby he didn't have room the boy was taken by a friend of his who helped him move into a bigger house free of charge and i got a knock on the door about 11:30 at night and just two words merry xmas and handed this kitten that barly fit in my hand,

it turns out the guy who dumped them knew of the dogs and just hoped they would be "destroyed" as a way to get back at his gf for dumping him,

a friend of mine who met willow a couple of days after she was given to me is a huge cat lover and in his time at the house he lives in (almost 5 years) have had 3 kittens dumped in his garden as he is known in the community to be a cat lover, 

this incident could just be someone dumping their unwanted kitten's in your care


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Gemificus said:


> I know that my Bengal Willow and her brother were dumped in someones garden at about 4/5 weeks the woman who found then had pulled a sicky that Thursday not even a week before xmas cos she was hung over and looked out of her window to find her three rotties arguing over something,
> 
> upon investigation the kittens were found she called her nephew who had two cats to ask if he wanted them but having 2 cats a dog and a baby he didn't have room the boy was taken by a friend of his who helped him move into a bigger house free of charge and i got a knock on the door about 11:30 at night and just two words merry xmas and handed this kitten that barly fit in my hand,
> 
> ...


 I have been wandering that actualy as they seemed very at home in my house, my window was open so i'm not sure if they had been put inside my window, then gone back outside and found they could not get back in hence the crying by the window maybe.


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

personally I would keep hold of them, not advertise them, but just keep an ear out for anyone with missing kittens. If you do hear of someone you may knwo of them, or might hear of the circumstances and you can make a judgement call on whether you think they should have them back.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Pics please! :whistling2:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

So have you worked out what sex they are and how are they doing today?


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

They both look like males, I am taking them to the vets on Wednesday to have them checked over. I will get pics up in the next week. They are doing very well though, they have not been litter trained but are learning fast and seem quite settled considering the amount of time they have been here. Thanks for all the advice I will keep this thread updated and get some pics up ASAP.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shall look forward to that!!

To be totally honest after over 20 litters of kittens I've never litter trained a kitten in my life. They trained themselves, with help from their mother and were totally trained by the time they were 5 weeks old and came downstairs to the living room to live with the rest of the family. 

Cats are naturally clean animals and if they don't use their litter trays, there's a reason why and it's not because they're dirty.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

One of them I have just noticed has a very saggy belly, Could this be worms? I have vets booked for Wednesday anyway but just wandered what this could be.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I would dare like to bet you that they've both certainly got worms, because it doesn't sound much like they've been much loved or properly cared for.

Anyway, your vet will sort you out with wormers and whatever you need.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> I would dare like to bet you that they've both certainly got worms, because it doesn't sound much like they've been much loved or properly cared for.
> 
> Anyway, your vet will sort you out with wormers and whatever you need.


 Okay thanks for your help thats what I thought.


----------



## smurf_nom (Sep 7, 2009)

Sounds like these 2 kittens will have found themselves a really good home with you if their owner doesn't show up.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got back from the vets, they are both female and the vet guessed the ages to be about 10 weeks. They are both healthy besides fleas and worms. I have put the ad in the lost and found in the vets but i don't want to give them up now:devil:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

smurf_nom said:


> Sounds like these 2 kittens will have found themselves a really good home with you if their owner doesn't show up.


 Thankyou, I hope they do stay.


----------



## LisaLQ (Jan 29, 2009)

Cor - 500g? I've got _rats_ that weigh more than that (some double!). Their original owners should be ashamed.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Sorry that was only an estimate, and a very bad one at that, they are 900g and 950g when the vet weighed them, mind you they have been eating like pigs since they have been with me:lol2:
I just wish they would use the litter tray:devil:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jczreptiles said:


> Sorry that was only an estimate, and a very bad one at that, they are 900g and 950g when the vet weighed them, mind you they have been eating like pigs since they have been with me:lol2:
> *I just wish they would use the litter tray*:devil:


Get yourself a largish dog crate and put in it a bed a litter tray, toys, food and water then add 2 kittens. Keep them in here when you cant watch them(inc overnight) and let them out when you can. They will soon bond with the litter tray then you can let them have more space. Make sure you clean up any accidents with biological washing powder or they will keep going back to the same spot


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Yeah I may have to do that, I have been putting the 'mess' straight in the litter tray to give them a hint:lol2:
Then I wash the carpet with carpet cleaner than use 'shake and vac'.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jczreptiles said:


> Yeah I may have to do that, I have been putting the 'mess' straight in the litter tray to give them a hint:lol2:
> *Then I wash the carpet with carpet cleaner than use 'shake and vac'.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Bad idea as this masks the smell and doesnt dissolve the fatty acids that hold the scent.The cats nose will still be able to smell where they went before. Biological washing powder dissolved in warm water works well or get a Urine Odour remover from the petshop


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Get yourself a largish dog crate and put in it a bed a litter tray, toys, food and water then add 2 kittens. Keep them in here when you cant watch them(inc overnight) and let them out when you can. They will soon bond with the litter tray then you can let them have more space. Make sure you clean up any accidents with biological washing powder or they will keep going back to the same spot


Thats a very good tip: victory: Will use that next time i have a kitten thanks :2thumb:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Shell195 said:


> Jczreptiles said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I may have to do that, I have been putting the 'mess' straight in the litter tray to give them a hint:lol2:
> ...


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

leggy said:


> Thats a very good tip: victory: Will use that next time i have a kitten thanks :2thumb:


 
Me and Eileen are the damage limitation Queens didnt you know:lol2:


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

lmao will will pm you with my next cat problem then :2thumb:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

I think my vet may have been wrong about the age of my cat also, Can I have some opinion please on this page I just found 
Kitten Development
*Week Nine*

Full size kittens will weigh in at about 3 pounds at nine weeks old, (Toys and Tea Cups will weigh 
between 1 and 1 ½ pounds) and will begin a period of very rapid growth. Also around
this time, your kitten’s blue eyes will begin to change to their actual color – 
unless of course, they are one of our blue eyed white or pointed kittens!​ Also, during this week, it’s off to visit Dr. Steen for their second 
round of vaccinations.
Judging by this they are under 9 weeks, as 900 and 950g are roughly 2 pounds. Thankyou for everyones help already on this thread it has been very usefull.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Me and Eileen are the damage limitation Queens didnt you know:lol2:


That we are Shell. We know all the tricks, they just don't work for us! :lol2:

That's life with too many cats!



Jczreptiles said:


> I think my vet may have been wrong about the age of my cat also, Can I have some opinion please on this page I just found
> Kitten Development
> *Week Nine*
> 
> ...


This wasn't from a Maine **** or one of the large cat breed sites was it??

Like I said to you earlier, ideally kittens increase by their birth weight every week. It would have to be a bloody big kitten to reach that weight by the time it was 9 weeks old.

I don't think I've ever had any of my kittens reach that weight by the time they were 9 weeks old, so I wouldn't set any store by that!!!

Kittens eyes begin to change colour from as young as 6 weeks, so that's not quite right either.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> That we are Shell. We know all the tricks, they just don't work for us! :lol2:
> 
> That's life with too many cats!
> 
> ...


 So they are likely to be older? I feel awfull that they were even out in the first place, The vet thinks they were old enough to be out, but I was told by someone else that 4 months is right, although I still did not let my two out untill they were 6 months.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

They are now called Milly and Tilly : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Now that'll cause confusion when you call them, cos the names sound so alike they'll both come! :lol2:


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> Now that'll cause confusion when you call them, cos the names sound so alike they'll both come! :lol2:


 They are never apart anyway: victory: My Tabby cat has acepted them and is really good with them but my ginger cat is being really evil to them, but they have no fear of him at all:lol2: I suppose I will just have to keep them supervised untill he gets used to them. I was thinking of getting one of those Fellway plugins to see if that helps has anyone ever used them?


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I used it in an attempt to stop my cats spraying because I had too many of them, but it didn't work. However, I've seen it work for other people with less cats.

I think your ginger cat will come around, it's actually still early days yet. Cats can take quite a while to accept change - certainly longer than dogs do.

I usually tell people if you're still having problems after a month or so, then it's maybe not going to work, but it can take that long for cats to accept others - really depends on the individual.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> I used it in an attempt to stop my cats spraying because I had too many of them, but it didn't work. However, I've seen it work for other people with less cats.
> 
> I think your ginger cat will come around, it's actually still early days yet. Cats can take quite a while to accept change - certainly longer than dogs do.
> 
> I usually tell people if you're still having problems after a month or so, then it's maybe not going to work, but it can take that long for cats to accept others - really depends on the individual.


 Okay thanks for all your help, I actualy thought at fist it would be the other way around, my ginger cat is usualy really calm and my tabby tries to 'kill' anything that moves:lol2: But I suppose the way he sees it is they are on his territory.


----------



## Nix (Jan 23, 2008)

My housemate rehomed a 10 month old cat and its 13 week old kitten (don't get me started on breeding cats and neutering!) recently. It took 2 weeks for my 4 year old cat to accept the little one and 4 weeks to accept it's mother. They are all friends now. 

Looking at the mother cat she is expecting kittens again (we have kept them in the 5 weeks we have had them both). She is hunting around the house madly at the moment - looks like nesting behaviour. Take this and looking at the size of him mum we aren't far off with her next (last!) batch of kittens. It makes me mad that someone would get rid of the mum knowing she was pregnant or let her out after having a litter and not get her neutered. The previous owner said she couldn't keep any cats cause she was moving but I am sure I heard another young kitten mewing behind a closed door. These were the only two up for rehome. The little lad is being neutered next week.

Add in all the reptiles in our house etc it is going to be a mad time. An update when the little fur balls arrive. I think we are expecting 3 or 4 by the feel of mum's tum.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

The owners of the kittens came for them today
I took them in the farden on the lead for the toilet and they must have seen me with them, they have been looking for them for 10 days yet they live above me:bash: I'm well gutted I was getting quite attached.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Well they didn't look very hard did they?

When one of my cats went missing I knocked on every door in the street to ask people to check garages and put up posters etc.


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

feorag said:


> Well they didn't look very hard did they?
> 
> When one of my cats went missing I knocked on every door in the street to ask people to check garages and put up posters etc.


 Yeah I know, my cat went missing for 4 days and by the second day i had been around all my neibours, rang the vets and my local cat shelters to put them in the lost and found files. I did not want to give them up to be honest.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Thats crap and as Eileen says they didnt look very hard at all:whip:


----------

